

Netflix on an NES - deirdres
http://gizmodo.com/netflix-on-an-nes-is-the-best-worst-way-to-watch-netfli-1690585053

======
jandrese
I'm guessing their "cart" is really a Raspberry Pi like device that is using
the NES only for video out and controller in.

There is no way in hell a 1.79Mhz 6502 can play streaming video.

It's a fun party trick though.

~~~
frikk
I agree, it's a neat trick. Especially in < 1 day!

How did they get it "online"? I'm assuming that's all built into the "cart"?
(wifi?)

~~~
treve
It's fake

~~~
gcirino42
It's definitely not fake.

------
hacym
Some of the other ideas should be actual features. The pins? The subtitles on
pause?

Awesome stuff.

------
bhayden
Direct link to the Youtube, gizmodo article doesn't really add any value:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yn-
rNdYZAY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yn-rNdYZAY)

------
camhenlin
Any info on how this was built? I'd love to read the documentation and code

~~~
memoryhole
We plan on releasing a technical post later this week with the details. In the
meantime, if you are curious about the platform checkout the forums and wiki
at [http://nesdev.com](http://nesdev.com)

